# Huffman Fork and Truss Rods



## RJWess (Nov 22, 2014)

Looking for a fork and truss rods for a Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
Thanks


----------



## RJWess (Nov 27, 2014)

This guy wants to get back on the road.





Another photo of what I need.
Thanks


----------



## RJWess (Dec 5, 2014)

I thought someone had found a barn full of these parts.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 5, 2014)

Barn full! that's a good one, I'll have to remember that one! 
you posted several variations of the Huffman forks, do you know which one you are looking for?


----------



## RJWess (Dec 5, 2014)

Hey Scott,
I do not know the year of the frame, so not sure on the fork. Do you know how to date the frame with the serial number?
Thanks, Rich


----------



## RJWess (Dec 22, 2014)

Still looking. I am assuming any of the three variations shown above should work.
Thanks


----------



## RJWess (Jan 1, 2015)

$$$$bump$$$$


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Picture #3 and the last one are the fork you need. V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Jan 1, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Picture #3 and the last one are the fork you need. V/r Shawn




Thanks Shawn.


----------

